# Insulated Coveralls for winter pier and shore fishing



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Insulated Coveralls for winter pier, land, and boat wear*

I'm in need of tips on coverall brands, material makeup, etc..........
They will be used on pier, land, and boat only. Not for wading use.

Need a one piece to cover neck to ankles. Something that's warm with a comfortable fit. Needs to be roomy in the chest area. I'll be pairing them with a loose insulated yet light weight parka.

The only limitations to the coveralls is that there is no wool or wool fibers whatsoever. I'm allergic to that stuff. Just want something that is easy to care for and keeps me warms.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Buy yourself a pair of Carharts*

They'll last you forever. Just make sure when you wash them you go to the laundry mat. They can get really dirty after a weekend of fishing. Your wife will apreciate it.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Yeah, You can't beat Carhart* 

I like the insulated "bibs" with a Parka over top.

The "coverall" style bites me in a very delicate place.

That's just a personal preference.

Either way, you'll love em' when the wind blows.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*A few years back I got the bibs and jacket from lowes of all places*

they were having a sale, and you couldn't beat the price. I was surprised to find them to be as good at the carharts, plus I was able to get them in a really dark blue. They had a few different colors. I know what you mean about the one piece hitting a delicate area. Plus, with the two piece you can take the jacket off if you get too warm.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Carhart insulated bibs and a Carhart insulated jacket is the way to go.

Catman.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks guys*

I think the bib overall will be more comfortable. Nothing worse than having something too binding when you're gonna be out there for a while. Wouldn't want to cut my circulation off. Gotta breathe you know.

What price should I look at having to pay for Carharts? What's too high? 

Thanks again.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Mine cost me $100 (bibs) and if I should go fishing this Thursday nite they will be with me just incase. TRIGGER Gotta stay warm. Do you know after a certin time there's no one to talk to,this shift bites.:barf:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thrifty Angler...you can get the bibs for $72.00 Carhartt Insulated Bibs and the insulated coat for $87.00 Carhartt Insulated Coat from Sacks Dept. Store on line. That's where I bought mine, couldn't find it any cheaper. I bought the hood for the coat but never use it. I'd rather wear a hooded sweatshirt underneath. Make sure you buy 2 sizes larger than you normally wear. Hope this helps.

Trigger...At least you're getting some bites. 

Catman.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Two sizes larger catman?*

:jawdrop: Do they go up to a size "gg"?? 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thrifty....The 1st set I bought was the size I would normally wear in a coat and pants. They fit but since I figured I'd be doing a lot bending and such a larger size would be better so I went up 2 sizes and it worked out perfectly other than the bibs being a little long.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman ha ha ha ha lol, planning on hittin the point wed. nite, bad weather acomin for Thursday through the weekend.:jawdrop:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Don't have to worry about the weather until next Mar 15th. The marina called today saying they want to haul the boat this Saturday morning instead of next weekend. Something about a problem with space allocation. Guess I'll just have to put the coveralls on and fish from terra firma. 

Catman.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*So far*

all responses to this thread are Pa and Md folks. You all have some brutal winter weather indeed there. I ask though, "are the *insulated* Dickies brand overalls and coveralls similar in workmanship and performance to the Carrharts ones?"


Big difference in price........Would be good to be able to buy 2 for the price of one ..... the second pair for my teenage "American Express" of course. 

How about some input from some Va locals who have used the Dickies brand. How do they fare in the winter Va air.

Thanks

Oops, forgot to put in this link.
http://www.workwear-usa.com/category/156


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Any major differences other than the Carhartt's being water resistant?

Thanks again.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

There's nothing wrong with Dickies. I have the Dickies insulated full coveralls at work that I use when were have snow removal detail. As far as waterproofing, I spray them with Scotch Guard fabric waterproofer. Works great. Check for them on E-bay. Also if you have any Army/Navy surplus stores in your area they'd probably have them. Home Depot also carries them in their contractors section.

Catman.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thrifty, I got a pair of th Dickies, part #DKS-2639, last yr for christmas. They work great for me for th pier or just doing winter yard work. Only complaint is being sorta height challenged with a beer gut  th size to cover my gut, th legs are about 2" to long.But once I got over th shuffling sound when I walk no big deal.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey TA
Check this past Sunday's Ads in the VA Pilot. I thought I saw a sale at Dicks on Carharts. Could be wrong but worth a shot. I'm thinking about picking up a pair for outdoor house work this winter.
Brrrrrrr. Stay warm.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

There's an Army/Navy store across the street from my son's school. Home depot isn't that far away either. I'll take a look this week. Buying local and not by mail order is good. I can take em back if the fit isn't right and make a quick exchange. No long waiting with the delivery service. Especially this time of the year. Thanks again catman. 

Uh Cdog.....I know what you mean about that front heavy thing. ..... Probably why I will opt for the bib type. Don't know if I'll have a choice in inseam lengths if I buy local. Either way, there is the online option where all heights are taken into consideration. Including my 5'3" frame. The 29" inseam seems about right for me. Thanks for the heads up on the shuffling sound possibility. Definitely wouldn't blend in well with my squeeky athletic sneakers. Will have to replace them. Sometimes it's best to be seen and not heard. Don't want to be that "pin drop" that gets everyone's attention on an otherwise quiet pier.  

C2H&G......do we have a Dick's Sporting Goods local? Thanks.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

There's a relatively new Dicks at Lynnhaven Mall. It opened this past year or so.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Geeze......what was I thinking. Had the new Bass Pro on the peninsula on the brain. Completely forgot about the recently opened Dicks at Lynnhaven.

Thanks C2H&G.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Ahhh Carhartt*

Without Carhartt all us fisherman would freeze. If you wanna get warm get
Carhartt.


Fred


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thrifty, earlier I said about getting them 2 sizes larger. Looks like cdag and me have too much table muscle. I took them to my local shoe repair shop and they shortened them for $15.00. Not a bad price considering he had to work with the zipper also.

Catman.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Guys I have to disagree.... strongly.

I checked out the Carhart coveralls and all I can say is run, dont walk, away as fast as you can.

Here is why I say that:
As a camper and backpacker (novice) who hates being cold I have learned a few things about keeping warm. The number one rule of keeping warm and staying alive in the outdoors is "Cotton Kills". There are several reasons to avoid cotton fabrics for cold weather conditions. They may initially keep you warm but if you sweat they will keep the moisture close to your skin and possibly make you colder in short order. Secondly for similar reasons if cotton gets wet it stays wet for a long time. And finally cotton fabrics really aren't the warmest choice any more.

A better choice is to wear layers of clothing designed to keep you warm. The base layer (long underwear) should be a synthetic such as polypropalene or poleyester. These fabrics keep you warm and also wick moisture from your skin which makes it evaporate much faster, keeping you dry. The next layer is for warmth and the most popular is polyester fleece. It also "breathes" to transfer moisture away from you and keeps you warm with very little weight. Also if it gets wet it drys out much faster than cotton. The final layer is wind and rain resistance. There are several options here ranging from simple nylon shells to the more expensive "waterproof/breathable" fabrics.

It is possible to find all of the above in a single garment or you can layer multiple pieces allowing you to change as the weather does.

My favorite sites to find affordable outdoor clothes are:
http://www.campmor.com
http://www.sierratradingpost.com
http://www.rei.com (more expensive but great quality)

Hope this helps,..... or at least stirs up a good argument!


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*You're probably right* 

But this old *Dinosaur* "ain't wearin' no plastic pants."

Nor am I "Assualting Everest".

*Cotton is Comfortable*

I've been hunting ducks in My Carhart Coat since 1977 or 78, and it shows every sign of outlasting Me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I agree that wearing silk and poly layers is the way to dress in the winter if you're active and working up a sweat but when you're sitting still for hours I'll take my Carrhart.

Catman.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

You're right on Rocknwine. To add on to Rock's comments. Those three layers are essential to staying comfortable and warm during the winter. For sand-spike or pier fishing, use the Expedition weight polypro as your base with at least 200 to 300 quality fleece jacket (Old Navy Fleece is NOT quality) and a jacket as your top layer.
Polypro is the ticket - my PJ's in the winter are polypro (sorry, too much info, huh).
Also, those catalogs that Rocknwine listed have the best prices on outdoor gear (except REI). I always buy my camping gear, headlamps from Campmor and my polypro from either Campmor or Sierra Trading Post.
Hey Thrifty - They sell Carhartt on Sierra.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*thanks for the links rocknwine*

chest2head&glassy I just checked out the Sierra link and it does have a lot of good bargains. Especially the 60% off barn group. I need some waterproof boots. The prices are good. Hope it doesn't all sell out too quick. Gotta wait til after Xmas.....after I've opened up the many "cash" gift envelopes I expect this year. 

Back to catalog browsing for me. And price comparing. Oh joy!


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Stay away from UnderArmor*

I got their cold wear gear and used it on a Salmon Drift trip in October. I FROZE my ass off all day. Maybe they are made for the guy who is moving around all of the time, but for how I was using them they didn't work. I see athletes using them with success, so they have a distinct purpose, but it's not for sitting on you backside drift fishing. You look forward to fish hitting alot more when your freezing. For now I will use a quality pair of thermals, that way I know I won't be frozen.


----------

